
EU Police Push for Pan-European Facial Recognition Network - laurex
https://theintercept.com/2020/02/21/eu-facial-recognition-database/
======
lprd
Weird, just 18 days ago this was posted:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/05/european-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/05/european-
parliament-insists-it-will-not-use-facial-recognition-tech)

HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254864)

Did something else get leaked?

